# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سبق قلم عن لسان العرب في كلام الحافظ ابن حجر والحافظ السيوطي

## أبو مالك العوضي

ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الدرر الكامنة )، وتبعه السيوطي في ( بغية الوعاة )، وتبعهما الزبيدي في ( تاج العروس ) أن ابن منظور استقى مادة لسان العرب من هذه المراجع الأربعة:
= تهذيب اللغة للأزهري
= المحكم لابن سيده
= الصحاح للجوهري
= الجمهرة لابن دريد

وهذا خطأ من أوجه:
الأول: أن ابن منظور نفسه نص في مقدمة اللسان على أن مراجعه خمسة وليست أربعة، وذكر أنه لم يخرج عن هذه الأصول الخمسة.
الثاني: أن الجمهرة ليست من هذه الأصول الخمسة التي ذكرها.
الثالث: أن من أصوله التي رجع إليها ولم يذكروها:
= حاشية ابن بري على صحاح الجوهري
= النهاية في غريب الحديث لابن الأثير

وفي هذا الرابط نقاش حول هذه المسألة:
http://alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22697

قال عبد الستار فراج في مقدمة تحقيق ( تاج العروس ):
(( وقد سها بعض المؤلفين فقالوا إن الجمهرة من مراجع ابن منظور في لسان العرب. ذكر ذلك في بغية الوعاة والدرر الكامنة، وتبعهما الزبيدي في مقدمة التاج، كما وهم مؤلفون محدثون فنقلوا هذا دون تمحيص.
 فصاحب اللسان نفسه في مقدمته لم يذكره في مراجعه، والذي يرد من ذكر لابن دريد في اللسان إنما جاء عن طريق المحكم لابن سيده، وقد كانت الجمهرة من مراجعه )).

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

شكر الله لك ياأبا مالك هذه الفائدة، ونحن في انتظار غيرها من فيض فوائدك.

----------


## آل عامر

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم وزادك من فضله

----------


## نضال مشهود

للرفع - بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا

وقد احتج بعضهم على صحة كلام ابن حجر بأن ابن منظور نقل بعض المواد عن ابن دريد، ولا توجد في التهذيب ولا في الصحاح.

وهذا الاستدلال -إن صح- فيه نظر؛ لأننا أصلا إذا نظرنا إلى المواد التي نقلها ابن منظور عن التهذيب والصحاح نجد تفاوتا في النقل أحيانا بتقديم أو تأخير أو تغيير أو نقص أو زيادة، فلا يشترط أن تكون النسخ التي بين أيدينا من الصحاح والتهذيب هي بعينها التي كانت بين يدي ابن منظور حال نقله منها.

وأيضا فإن مطبوعة التهذيب فيها نقص كبير استدرك جزءًا منه بعضُ الباحثين في مجلد.
وما زال صحاح الجوهري بحاجة إلى طبعة محققة، برغم ما يشاع عن طبعة عطار من جودة.

وعلى أية حال فهذه المواضع من الندرة بحيث لا يمكن أن يبنى عليها أصل، لا سيما مع التصريح الواضح في كلام ابن منظور في مقدمة كتابه أنه لم يخرج عن هذه الأصول الخمسة.

والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة التي اختصرت الجهد والوقت.

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل
ولكن هل إلتزم ابن منظور في اللسان بنقل جميع ما في الكتب الخامسة التي نبه عليها
حيث ذكر الشيخ/ سعد آل حميد في كتابه (طرق تخريج الحديث): أن تهذيب اللغة يعتبر من مصادر التخريج الأصلية، عكس لسان العرب، حيث اللسان ليس به أسانيد
وقد تأكدت من كلام الشيخ سعد بنفسي
فلماذا حذف الأسانيد ابن منظور؟
وهل حذف ابن منظرو شيء آخر؟
وهل زاد ابن منظور من عنده؟
ولو وضحت منهج ابن منظور بشكل عام نكون لك شاكرين
ومعذرة فقد أثقلت عليك شيخنا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

لست أهلا للجواب عن هذه السؤالات، وإنما يسأل عنها أهل العلم المتخصصون.
وسوف أتكلف لك الجواب بما عندي، حتى يتيسر لك جواب أهل العلم.

أما اختصار الأسانيد، فيا ليت ابن منظور اختصر الأسانيد فقط !! ولكنه مع الأسف لا يميز كلام كل واحد من هؤلاء الخمسة عن الآخر في كثير من الأحيان، ونحن نعلم أن بينهم تفاوتا كبيرا في الثقة والإتقان، فليس كلام الجوهري ككلام أبي منصور الأزهري، ولذلك فأنت لا تستطيع أن تعرف إذا قرأت في اللسان من أين جاء بهذا الكلام؟!! أهو من الصحاح أم من التهذيب أم من المحكم؟!
لا شك أنه أحيانا ينص ويقول: قال الجوهري، قال ابن سيده، قال الأزهري، ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة جدا يخلط الكلام ولا يميز كلام كل واحد منهم من الآخر، ولذلك نص أهل الاختصاص كالدكتور رمضان عبد التواب وغيره أن لسان العرب لا يغني عن هذه الكتب الخمسة، بل إن هذه الكتب الخمسة أيضا لا تغني عن الأصول التي رجعت إليها، فصدق قول من قال: لا يغني كتاب عن كتاب.

وأما سبب حذف ابن منظور لهذه الآثار بالأسانيد، فلأن الأزهري يسوقها من باب الاستطراد الفقهي، فليست من موضوع كتابه، ولذلك يحذفها ابن منظور كاملة، وليس السند وحده؛ لأن اهتمامه كان منصبا على المسائل اللغوية فقط.
ويحذف كثيرا أيضا أسانيد الأزهري اللغوية.

وأما زيادات ابن منظور على هذه الكتب فهي قليلة جدا، لا تكاد تذكر، ومع ذلك فجل هذه الزيادات ليست في موضوع اللغة !! وإنما هي تنبيهات على كلام بعض أهل العلم، كمثل تنبيهه على من قال (العرب تبدأ بالأخس) وكذلك فقد استطرد في موضع من المواضع بذكر نسبه هو، ونحو ذلك.

ومنهج ابن منظور قد بينه هو باختصار في مقدمة كتابه، فذكر أنه لم يضَن على القرطاس، وكان من نتيجة ذلك أن صار كتابه ضخما للغاية ومليئا بالتكرار الممل، والمخل أيضا أحيانا، وذلك أن الكلام قد تجده متناقضا في كثير من الأحيان، فمثلا في مادة (عير) يذكر أن قولنا (عيره بكذا) خطأ، وبعدها بقليل يذكر أنه صواب ! وسبب ذلك أنه ينقل عن كتب مختلفة ولا يميز بينها.

وكذلك فقد تجده ينسب بيتا من الشعر لشاعر في موضع، ولشاعر آخر في موضع آخر !
وكذلك فقد تجده يورد بيتا من الشعر برواية معينة في موضع، ويورده برواية أخرى في موضع آخر، وهكذا.
وكذلك فقد تجده ينص على مسائل لغوية متعلقة بمواد أخرى، ولا تجده ينص عليها في المواد الأخرى !!
وكل ذلك ليس من ابن منظور، ولكنه تبع فيه أصحاب هذه الكتب المذكورة.

وأفضل طبعات اللسان - في رأيي - طبعة دار المعارف، وعيبها الكبير الوحيد - في نظري - أنها غيرت ترتيب الكتاب على أوائل الحروف بدلا من أواخره كما هو ترتيبه الأصلي.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل فقد وفيت وكفيت

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وقد نبه على هذا أيضا الدكتور علي جواد الطاهر في آخر صفحة من كتابه (فوات المؤلفين) [ ص 403 ]

كما نبه على مسألة أخرى مهمة، وهي قول الباحثين عند النقل عن اللسان (قال ابن منظور)!
قال (ص 281):
"ويقول ... قال ابن منظور، ومعلوم جيدا أن ابن منظور لم يقل شيئا وإنما جمع ما تفرق في خمسة كتب سبقت، وسمى حاصلها لسان العرب ولذا حسن -ووجب- أن نقول: جاء في لسان العرب، ولا نقول: قال ابن منظور".

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ما رأيك بطبعة دار صادر ؟

----------


## عبد فقير

لماذا طبعة تهذيب اللغة مليئة بالتصحيفات ولماذا لا يعاد تحقيقها على المخطوطات الأصلية؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
ليست الطبعة بهذا السوء، وإن كان فيها أخطاء.
والكتاب محقق على مخطوطات، لكن قام على تحقيق كل مجلد محقق مختلف، فلذلك يظهر التفاوت في العمل، هذا فضلا عن السقط الكبير الذي استدركه رشيد العبيدي في جزء مفرد.

----------

